# Schwinn Streamline Aerocycle



## Champy (May 25, 2013)

Anyone know anything about this Aero?   It looks right to me but would like a more experienced opinion.  I have never seen a real aerocycle in person.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181143785222?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Also....does anyone here at the cabe have an aerocycle for sale?  Looking for original crusty.  Nothing to pretty.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 26, 2013)

The owner posted that bike here a few weeks ago.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=231311


----------



## Freqman1 (May 26, 2013)

I think the bike is over the money. I've seen complete, rideable bikes sell for less. V/r Shawn


----------

